# Roughing It



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

Iâ€™m taking my Girl Scout troop camping next weekend.

Iâ€™ve been gathering together stuff to clean latrines, set up a dish washing station, etc and itâ€™s making me think:
Iâ€™m going to miss my Outback!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

The last scout trip (sort of - it was brigade boys at church) I took my boys on, I took my TT and stayed in it while the boys slept in the cabins. I slept like a baby.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

Donâ€™t think this hasnâ€™t crossed my mind! Heck, itâ€™s only eight little second graders; they can all sleep in the bunk houseâ€¦
Iâ€™m sure the other 200 people at the Girl Scout camp wonâ€™t mind a bit...

Jessica


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

My son has a Cub Scout camp coming up in a couple of weeks, and they actually expect the grown-ups to sleep on the ground as well. Hey! I didn't spend $20K on my Outback so I could sleep on the ground!









Daddy's gonna sleep well... or Daddy's gonna sleep at home!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> My son has a Cub Scout camp coming up in a couple of weeks, and they actually expect the grown-ups to sleep on the ground as well. Hey! I didn't spend $20K on my Outback so I could sleep on the ground!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd feel the same way Doug if it was me
No more sleep on the ground for this guy

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> they actually expect the grown-ups to sleep on the ground


You're in clear, Dougie


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I bought the pop up to get off the ground, then the 1st TT to have a bathroom and the Outback for the shower. I couldn't imagine having to do the ground again.

Linda


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

My wife has taken her troop camping a few times. Once they had a cold rainy raw weekend and I brought them our brand new Outback (unused) for the last night. Lets just say there was 10 very happy warm dry kids saying THANK YOU.

John


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> My wife has taken her troop camping a few times. Once they had a cold rainy raw weekend and I brought them our brand new Outback (unused) for the last night. Lets just say there was 10 very happy warm dry kids saying THANK YOU.
> 
> John


Cool. Nice one John. I bet there were kids on every square inch of floor - and lovin it.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Chestnut said:


> Donâ€™t think this hasnâ€™t crossed my mind! Heck, itâ€™s only eight little second graders; they can all sleep in the bunk houseâ€¦
> Iâ€™m sure the other 200 people at the Girl Scout camp wonâ€™t mind a bit...
> 
> Jessica


Just tell the rest your from Hollywood, CA. they will understand


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

Chestnut,

Just wanted to say thanks for being a Girl Scout leader. I am one myself and I love it. I am taking a full crew to the Girls Fest at the Expo center this weekend. We will have a blast, I hope you do as well. Good luck camping.

Donna
ie Roo


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Other then summer camp my outback goes on all the outings. When I first brought it along I introduced it as my new one man tent. Now the guy's are just use to it being there and other adults have followed suit. Kirk


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Verstelle said:


> Just tell the rest your from Hollywood, CA. they will understand


Always works for me


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Have a blast.
















Thor


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

My wife and I have been both Cub Scout and Girl Scout (I looked terrible in the green skirts!) leader in the past and now have worked at the Bible Camp for over 12 years streight. We started out with a Pop-up the few times we took our scouts on an outing but tryed staying in the cabins at camp with the rest of the staff. It didn't work out well since I snore loud enough to wake myself up, let alone everyone else. We have taken a camper up to camp every year and this year we got to use the Outback 5th wheeler with AC, Bathroom and refrig. We did have kids (and staff!) trying to sneak into the camper to sleep since it was hot but we just locked the door and turned up the TV so we couldn't hear them (just kidding). I know that most scout units want the leaders to be near their campers, but I Have used the camper before as a home base with storage, 1st aid, emergency AC relief, etc, so a good case can be made to take the Outback.


----------

